# Aramaic: Grace



## kcleigh99

Hello everyone!  I'm looking for the translation of the word "grace" in Aramaic.  I'd like a translation that means something about grace through Christ.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


kcleigh99 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking for the translation of the word "grace" in Aramaic. I'd like a translation that means something about grace through Christ. Can anyone help me?


Here and here you find an English-Aramaic word lists/lexicons (this is the homepage of the first site). I hope the exact meaning of what you're looking for is in it .
Good luck.

Groetjes,
Frank


----------



## kcleigh99

Thanks so much, Frank06.  But I have one more question.  I looked it up in the Lexicon and the following is the reference that I like the best:

htwby=b

How can I find the symbol for this word?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I've learned a little bit of Syriac (a form of Aramaic) and I looked up the word in a glossary I have and it's normal form would be, in Syriac letters:
ܛܝܒܘܬܐ


----------



## Sharjeel72

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've learned a little bit of Syriac (a form of Aramaic) and I looked up the word in a glossary I have and it's normal form would be, in Syriac letters:
> ܛܝܒܘܬܐ


taybuta means kindness or favor, not grace.


----------

